# MN AKC Coursing Ability Tests



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

AKC Coursing Ability Tests (CAT)

Hosted by the Greater Twin Cities Afghan Hound Club

Open to all dogs regardless of breed and mixed breed (must be reg. AKC; Canine Partners or otherwise OK)

Saturday 9/21 & Sunday 9/22

King's Ranch
17151 Baugh Street NW
Ramsey, MN 55303

PRE-ENTRY FEE $20.00 first dog per event, $15.00, additional dogs same owner, same household
GATE ENTRY FEE $25.00 per dog per event, no discount for addtl. dogs
Each day limited to 50 entries, gate registration not guaranteed.

All AKC regulations apply.

Here's a PDF of the premium: http://gtcahc.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/docs/CAT-Sept2013-PremiumFinal.241125515.pdf

There is another one hosted Oct. 20th. CA title requires 3 qualifying runs under 2 different judges.

We'll be running all 3, would love to see other bull breeds there!


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

Plus I'd totally love some help spotting in the event that my little jerk decides to jump the fence or something...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Sounds like allot of fun wish I had the money to go to this.


----------

